# que pensez vous des vls?



## gros tony is back (12 Avril 2008)

les vélos en libre service sont de plus en plus utilisés qu'en pensez vous?
merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> les vélos en libre service sont de plus en plus utilisés qu'en pensez vous?
> merci



laissez-les tranquilles les pauvres ils n'ont rien fait !


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> les vélos en libre service sont de plus en plus utilisés qu'en pensez vous?
> merci



Tant qu'ils ne sont pas avec une assistance électrique, rien !


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2008)

tant qu'ils foutent pas le bordel, c'est comme les martiens, moi je suis pour


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tant qu'ils ne sont pas avec une assistance électrique, rien !



uè rien, je pourrais mettre mon MB en recharge sur le porte bagage...:rateau: la dynamo ça suffit pas


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> uè rien, je pourrais mettre mon MB en recharge sur le porte bagage...:rateau: la dynamo ça suffit pas



T'as tout compris !!! Y'en a qui savent allumer la petite ampoule qu'ils ont dans la tête !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> les vélos en libre service sont de plus en plus utilisés qu'en pensez vous?
> merci


Pareil que pour les piétons. Quand je suis en bagnole, ils m'emmurdent.


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2008)

Alors, bon. Il ne s'agit pas de fermer systématiquement tous les sujets idiots qui sont ouverts au bar mais de "juger" si d'un mal peut naitre un bien.

Voyons donc ca.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2008)

comme c'est demandé dans le titre : et bien les vls (Véhicule lourd spécialisé) je trouve ça trop kool mais la procédure pour obtenir la carte grise VLS correspondante, c'est trop la galère dans ce pays où l'administration soviétique de droite qui emploie trop de manchots borgnes au QI de la perle d'une huitre


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2008)

Moi au début j'avais lu "que pensez vous des vis" et à le me dis que ouah trop bien, enfin un sujet intéressant, enfin qui me passionne en tout cas. Oui car en effet je suis passionné de vis depuis que je suis tout petit, les vis à bois, les vis à métaux, je suis complètement fan, j'adore les voir tourner et s'enfoncer. Combien de nuits passionnantes j'ai pu passer avec des amis à parler de vis    

Sans parler des clous


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sans parler des clous



Seulement, les utilisateurs de VLS ne peuvent pas traverser dans les clous à moins de prendre une amende !


----------



## Zyrol (13 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Seulement, les utilisateurs de VLS ne peuvent pas traverser dans les clous à moins de prendre une amende !



ce qui est genant avec les clous surtout, c'est pour les pneus... faut tout le temps réparer la crevaison... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2008)

Faudrait demander à Mackie ce qu'il en pense :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alors, bon. Il ne s'agit pas de fermer systématiquement tous les sujets idiots qui sont ouverts au bar mais de "juger" si d'un mal peut naitre un bien.
> 
> Voyons donc ca.



Besoin d'un deuxième avertissement ?


Si non, pour des vélos libres, c'est bien compliqué d'en utiliser un quand on est pas parisien, et qu'on vient en touriste, deux fois par mois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> les vélos en libre service sont de plus en plus utilisés qu'en pensez vous?
> merci



J'en ai bien vu 2 montés sur le même mais pas encore 3. Les français n'ont pas encore acquis le sens pratique des hindous et je trouve cela fort dommage. Le vélo est largement sous-exploité.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alors, bon. Il ne s'agit pas de fermer systématiquement tous les sujets idiots qui sont ouverts au bar mais de "juger" si d'un mal peut naitre un bien.
> 
> Voyons donc ca.



C'est pas un sujet idiot, d'abord.
C'est un sujet de dissert que le jeune tony, qui dit qu'is back mais qu'on sait pas vu qu'il était pas là avant, que le jeune gros tony donc, trop fainéant pour bouger son cul de devant son écran pour se percher lui même sur une bicyclette, aimerait bien qu'on lui fasse à sa place.
Parce que les jeunes, non seulement ils ont des coupes de cheveux que s'en est pas, des jeans qui tombent à moitié de la raie des fesses et des baskets qui puent, mais en plus, c'est des feignasses.

Ou alors il fait un stage chez Decaux, le gros tony, et il veut savoir si les geek c'est une niche à pognon pour le vélib.








TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'en ai bien vu 2 mont*és* sur le même mais pas encore 3.




Je sais que, sexuellement parlant, t'es vraiment tordue comme féline, mais t'en aurait pas plutôt vu 2 mont*er* sur le même ?  :rateau: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais que, sexuellement parlant, t'es vraiment tordue comme féline, mais t'en aurait pas plutôt vu 2 mont*er* sur le même ?  :rateau: :love:



Tu as raison : "er". Mais tu me connais si bien avec le temps que tu avais raison de penser qu'il y avait anguille sous roche. Ils auraient pu être montés si l'un des deux n'avait été une fille, enfin elle en avait l'apparence. Elle regardait vers l'arrière, dos à la route, assise sur le garçon qui pédalait. Ils étaient en quelque sorte, emboîtés à la façon d'un sigle Chanel.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Avril 2008)

on loue aussi le dimanche ?

voilà une bonne idée pour dimanche prochaine , plus besoin d'aller me casser la tete chez decatlhon pour choisir un velo pour fiston et moi meme ...et en plus je fais des economies    

je dois aller me reinsegner ....surtout chez mr meteo


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> on loue aussi le dimanche ?
> 
> voilà une bonne idée pour dimanche prochaine , plus besoin d'aller me casser la tete chez decatlhon pour choisir un velo pour fiston et moi meme ...et en plus je fais des economies
> 
> je dois aller me reinsegner ....surtout chez mr meteo


Ah merde. Y'a pas que fifille dans ton terrier ?

Y'en a beaucoup encore comme ça ? 


PS : moi le 2 roues se limite à la version motorisée, au delà de 500 cm3


----------



## kisbizz (14 Avril 2008)

j'ai reussi le meilleur : une fille et un fils     

et pour les 2 roues motorisé sait fait longtemps que je ne monte plus dessus ...plus envie


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> PS : moi le 2 roues se limite à la version motorisée, au delà de 500 cm3



Chacun sa cadence de pédalage


----------



## gros tony is back (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est pas un sujet idiot, d'abord.
> C'est un sujet de dissert que le jeune tony, qui dit qu'is back mais qu'on sait pas vu qu'il était pas là avant, que le jeune gros tony donc, trop fainéant pour bouger son cul de devant son écran pour se percher lui même sur une bicyclette, aimerait bien qu'on lui fasse à sa place.
> Parce que les jeunes, non seulement ils ont des coupes de cheveux que s'en est pas, des jeans qui tombent à moitié de la raie des fesses et des baskets qui puent, mais en plus, c'est des feignasses.
> 
> Ou alors il fait un stage chez Decaux, le gros tony, et il veut savoir si les geek c'est une niche à pognon pour le vélib.



déja j'ai mis "is back " parce que grostony c'était déja pris et pour ton information je suis abonné à vélib depuis sa création et je l'utilise tout les jours je voulais juste savoir ce que vous en pensiez.......


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Avril 2008)

ben moi ,j'en pense rien, ce sont des vélos c'est tout...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> je suis abonné à vélib depuis sa création et je l'utilise tout les jours je voulais juste savoir ce que vous en pensiez.......


J'en pense que ça serait plus classe si c'etait des Harleys.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> déja j'ai mis "is back " parce que grostony c'était déja pris et pour ton information je suis abonné à vélib depuis sa création et je l'utilise tout les jours je voulais juste savoir ce que vous en pensiez.......



Attention l'écrieur, gros tony is back irritated by your comment !


----------



## grego_ (15 Avril 2008)

L'ex-maire de ma ville a eu la bonne idée d'installer, à grands frais, des cyclics en centre-ville. 

Le président de l'agglomération a eu la bonne idée d'installer, à grands frais, des vélos en libre service en banlieues. 

Le président du conseil général a eu la bonne idée d'installer, à grands frais, à titre gratuit en essai pendant une courte période des vélos à assistance électrique. 

Toutes ces initiatives remarquables n'ont qu'un tout petit inconvénient, c'est l'incompatibilité de leurs bornes respectives qui rend impossible la restitution du vélo sur une borne concurrente. Résultat, une idée lumineuse peut devenir un véritable cauchemar pour le porte-monnaie. :mouais:

Je continue à utiliser mon remarquable vélo à assistance électrique personnel me permettant une autonomie de 130 km par beau temps.


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2008)

grego_ a dit:


> (...)
> Je continue à utiliser mon remarquable vélo à assistance électrique personnel me permettant une autonomie de 130 km par beau temps.


Et de monter sur les plateaux... 
Passque le Mont Gargan en vélo...


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et de monter sur les plateaux...
> Passque le Mont Gargan en vélo...



Entre autre ! C'est aussi pour pouvoir me suivre !


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2008)

En tous cas c'est quelque chose qui marche bien le VLS.
J'habite à Charenton face au bois, à 100m du zoo de Vincennes. Le maire a voté l'extension de 3 stations Vélib chez nous dont une en face de chez moi. Ils viennent d'installer les bornes, on attend les becanes....


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> En tous cas c'est quelque chose qui marche bien le VLS.
> J'habite à Charenton face au bois, à 100m du zoo de Vincennes. Le maire a voté l'extension de 3 stations Vélib chez nous dont une en face de chez moi. Ils viennent d'installer les bornes, on attend les becanes....



Ah ben moi j'ai MIEUX puisque j'ai une station en bas devant la porte sud de mon immeuble, une autre devant la porte Nord de mon immeuble... et une sur la place à coté à 50m   :rateau:

Ce qui me sers à rien en fait parce que moi ce que je veux c'est un garage à vélo dans la cour pour mes VTT et pour le pouss-pousse du voisin


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2008)

Une bonne vieille 103 sp avec un carbu dell'orto de 21 avec un gicleur de 120, cylindre + culasse gillardoni et un pot polini avec cartouche ninja, on a jamais rien fait de mieux


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'habite à Charenton face au bois, à 100m du zoo de Vincennes. Le maire a voté l'extension de 3 stations Vélib chez nous dont une en face de chez moi. Ils viennent d'installer les bornes, on attend les becanes....



Je croyais qu'à Charenton, ils avaient déjà un petit vélo dans la tête. :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Une bonne vieille 103 sp avec un carbu dell'orto de 21 avec un gicleur de 120, cylindre + culasse gillardoni et un pot polini avec cartouche ninja, on a jamais rien fait de mieux



Pour enrichir les Stations essence en Libre Service !  

Seulement là, il s'agit enrichir les mairies aux moyens de Vélo en Libre Service !   Et du même coup de désengorger les centres urbains de deux roues qui brouillent la télévision !


----------



## grego_ (16 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et de monter sur les plateaux...
> Passque le Mont Gargan en vélo...








Avec ça je grimpe partout !
__________________​


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2008)

C'est bien  ! 

Mais y en a jamais lorsqu'on en a besoin  

Sinon rien..., c'est sympa le Bar


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon rien..., c'est sympa le Bar



On t'avait crevé les pneus ?


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2008)

Du vélo ? Quelle horreur.

Tu as déjà essayé de raccompagner une copine en vélo ? Moi non, mais j'imagine : déjà, c'est pas pratique, à moins de mettre la tête et le tronc dans la sacoche de gauche, et le bassin et les jambes dans celle de droite. Tu me diras : le temps de faire rentrer le tout tu as le temps de mater et de décider si la suite de la soirée est une erreur ou pas, mais bon.

Ensuite, visuellement : la trace du porte bagages, c'est pas très sexy. T'évites, après une sélection rigoureuse tous les défauts "naturels", et tu lis toute la nuit, gravé dans l'épiderme,  "cette utilisation vous sera facturée 20 cts d'euro / heure". Il y a mieux comme motivation. Ca fait rire 2 minutes, après ca agace : quand on aime, on ne compte pas.

Et surtout, surtout, il faut pédaler. Vu que souvent ces demoiselles nous font déjà ramer une bonne partie de la soirée, j'imagine les pensées lorsqu'on se retrouve face au deux roues, totalement crevé : merde, après les bras, les jambes ! Celui qui arrive a avoir encore de l'energie pour irriguer ses corps caverneux après ca, je dis "Monsieur".

Ceci étant, c'est souvent inutile : la nana qui te voit la ramener en vélo, soit elle est fan des films d'avant garde (donc chiante), soit elle te plante là pour rentrer avec Q.I. 21, mais qui roule en GTI. Perso, je préfère la voiture ou le taxi. On gagne en professionnalisme sexuel ce qu'on perd en romantisme, mais on ne peut pas tout avoir et le premier qui me dit qu'il préfère le romantisme est déclaré sur l'heure "porteur de la flamme des J.O". Les filles sont moins faux cul que nous : le pollueur, c'est le Chinois, pas elles. Ils sont plus d'1 milliard, elles sont seules, on ne discute pas. On ne remet pas en cause le pétrole s'il se matérialise en automobile, en lingettes, en rouge à lèvres, en confort. T'as compris pourquoi Q.I. 21 gagne la course et la félicité ?

Mais j'ai toujours détesté les gonzesses qui roulaient en 4L ou en R5 avec l'autocollant "Nucléaire ? Non merci!" au cul, alors ca explique peut être mon aversion pour le vélo, et mes orgasmes multiples à la clé. Les écolos, croyez moi, sont souvent de très mauvais coups : elles ne peuvent s'empêcher de parler. Alors je préfère le XXIeme siècle, avec sa couche d'ozone trouée, ses pôles qui fondent, le nylon et l'amour en automobile !

Mais continuez à pédaler !


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2008)

J'aime pas le vélo, mais par contre j'adore Amok


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'aime pas le vélo, mais par contre j'adore Amok



Moi aussi ! 

En plus, je ne connais rien de plus casse-noisettes que les cyclistes. Sous prétexte que leur p'tit corps est à découvert, il faudrait rouler, lorsque tu es automobiliste normal, avec un pied sur le frein et l'autre qui racle la chaussée histoire de ralentir à la limite du sur place. Les feux tricolores, les stop, les "laissez le passage", visiblement ils ne connaissent pas, ces racailles à deux roues. Et vas-y que je te déboule sur le capot sans prévenir, que je tourne à gauche sans mater, que je profite de la position surélevée pour mater les cuisses des gonzesses dans les voitures (c'est le seul point positif du vélocipède, ca). Du coup, je me venge en matant les cuisses des perverses qui utilisent les VLS avec des jupes. Ca fait 1 partout !

Je serais pour les VLS le jour où ce seront des grands bi. Là on va se marrer un coup. 
Ca rale sans arrêt contre tout, mais les pseudo-écolos sont les premiers (a part les intégristes purs et durs) à profiter à fond de la société de consommation. Ils sont écolos parce que c'est cool et qu'en achetant des baskets à la mode (qui en général sont flinguées en deux semaines) ils sont non seulement dans le vent mais de plus ont l'impression de sauver la vie d'un enfant aux yeux tristes qui n'a l'interêt que de vivre dans un pays de l'autre bout de la planète (parce que les voisins de palier peuvent crever, ca on s'en fout). Les seuls vrais que j'aime bien, ce sont ceux qui habitent depuis 20 ou 30 ans dans une cabane en branches sur le plateau du Larzac, qui sont vêtus de peaux de chèvres (les leurs), et qui mangent leurs propres excréments histoire de ne pas piller la terre nourricière et de tout recycler (la classe !), comme lucG. Les écolos urbains, il méritent d'être plongés dans le goudron bouillant et, s'ils sont encore en état de remuer, couverts de plumes synthétiques ! 

D'ici peu de temps, les européens rouleront tous à vélo, et les Chinois et les Indiens en voiture.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est bien  !
> 
> Mais y en a jamais lorsqu'on en a besoin
> 
> Sinon rien..., c'est sympa le Bar



T'as raison, c'est toujours les jours de grève que les gens se disent "tiens le vélib c'est pratique, ça va me donner l'occasion d'en essayer un".... 

J'ai un de mes meilleurs potes qui habite à Montmartre, face au manège. En période de crise sa station de bécannes est vide. Voire pire encore, certains cadenassent les vélib avec leurs propres chaines, pour les garder le lendemain.... 
Sinon la moitié du temps les gens descendent de Montmatre en vélib, et ne remontent jamais, d'où une station desertée de vélos, et rarement réachalandée car la carriole qui vient fournir en vélos n'arrive pas a stationner correctement dans sa rue sans creer un embouteillage monstre.
:mouais:


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> certains cadenassent les vélib avec leurs propres chaines, pour les garder le lendemain....



C'est énorme, ca ! A chaque fois, tu penses "ils ne vont pas oser"...et si !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Sinon la moitié du temps les gens descendent de Montmatre en vélib, et ne remontent jamais, d'où une station desertée de vélos, et rarement réachalandée car la carriole qui vient fournir en vélos n'arrive pas a stationner correctement dans sa rue sans creer un embouteillage monstre.
> :mouais:



Il ne faut pas crier contre les Decaux comme ça, leur budget carriole est tellement serré ! Il faudrait prévoir un remonte pente pour cyclistes, c'est tout


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas crier contre les Decaux comme ça, leur budget carriole est tellement serré ! Il faudrait prévoir un remonte pente pour cyclistes, c'est tout



Pas idiot ton idée !!!  
Mais c'est vrai, Le pauv Decaux, il doit il doit être à la ramasse niveau thunes....c'est dur dur de gérer un EMPIRE   

Je suis allé une fois visiter son show-room privé grandeur nature (j'ai un pote qui bosse pour eux). Ils ont reconstitué une ville entière avec tous les trucs Decaux dedans, juste Hallucinant ! J'ai cru être un Playmobil© pendant quelques heures......


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est énorme, ca ! A chaque fois, tu penses "ils ne vont pas oser"...et si !



Ah ca... l'homme nous surprend un peu plus chaque jour.

J'ai déjà hâte d'être a demain


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est énorme, ca ! A chaque fois, tu penses "ils ne vont pas oser"...et si !





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas crier contre les Decaux comme ça, leur budget carriole est tellement serré ! Il faudrait prévoir un remonte pente pour cyclistes, c'est tout





NED a dit:


> Pas idiot ton idée !!!
> Mais c'est vrai, Le pauv Decaux, il doit il doit être à la ramasse niveau thunes....c'est dur dur de gérer un EMPIRE





Bassman a dit:


> Ah ça... l'homme nous surprend un peu plus chaque jour.
> 
> J'ai déjà hâte d'être a demain



Et bah pas moi !  

Parce qu'il se pourrait bien que demain, JCD embauche des chinois pour remonter les vélos laissés en plan en bas de montmartre !   






Et pis d'abord, à vouloir refaire l'histoire et pis tout ça, notre brave *gros tony is back* n'ose même plus intervenir sur son fil ! 

On pourrai lancer un jeu ?

Celui qui prend la plus belle photo de VLS de sa ville ! 






Avec le beau temps qui revient   

À moins qu'vous préfériez continuer à nous parler des avantages des véhicules motorisés ailleurs que sur les topics existants ! :rose: 

Non, j'rigole, vous faites c'que vous voulez !  M'tapez pas sur la tête ! Elle vous plaît pas la gonzesse !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les écolos, croyez moi, sont souvent de très mauvais coups : elles ne peuvent s'empêcher de parler.


En plus elles ont souvent le cresson qui déborde du cabas! :sick:


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2008)

ah muuurdre (des eaux lé je crie de mon iphone) il y en marre.......je tourne avec un velib' depuis l'ouverture de ce sujet  (j'voulais essayer, quoi!  ) et j'ai toujours pas réussi à trouver une borne pour le rendre (c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé les bornes de Lyon, de Toulouse, etc...).


Aidez-moi!!!!!!! j'ai mal aux fesses et j'suis crevé


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)

Commence par remettre la selle!


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Commence par remettre la selle!



c'était pourtant le seul intérêt du velib' , parce que se faire "&@ier seulement à pédaler dans les gaz d'échappements sans se faire du bien, c'est pas l'kiff


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En plus elles ont souvent le cresson qui déborde du cabas! :sick:



Mon pauvre Monsieur Miss, vous me navrez à un point.... :love:
Je constate toutefois que, comme moi, vous avez vécu la mésaventure de découvrir -mais trop tard- avoir dans un moment d'absence omis de vous renseigner sur le style de vie de la demoiselle ! Une utilisatrice de Vélib a des reflexes affreux, même dans l'intimité : donner des coups de talon dans la quille, par exemple.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2008)

yvos a dit:


> c'était pourtant le seul intérêt du velib' , parce que se faire "&@ier seulement à pédaler dans les gaz d'échappements sans se faire du bien, c'est pas l'kiff



T'en prends toujours moins que dans l'habitacle d'un bagnole !


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Du vélo ? Quelle horreur.
> 
> blablabla
> 
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> En plus elles ont souvent le cresson qui déborde du cabas! :sick:




D'où l'on en déduit que :

- ni l'Amok ni le JipéMiss n'ont jamais flané à Copenhague, à mater les derrières délicieusement musclés des femmes à vélo du plus sudiste des pays du Nord....

- que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont jamais vu _Armacord_ de Fellini.



Mériteraient de rouler en gordini tous les deux, tiens...


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'où l'on en déduit que :
> 
> - ni l'Amok ni le JipéMiss n'ont jamais flané à Copenhague, à mater les derrières délicieusement musclés des femmes à vélo du plus sudiste des pays du Nord....



Monsieur Ecrieur, sachez que lorsqu'on habite le Sud, le vrai, point n'est besoin d'aller flâner dans des contrées hostiles pour observer des fondements dignes d'interêt !  



l'écrieur a dit:


> Mériteraient de rouler en gordini tous les deux, tiens...



Ah, JipéMiss, c'est pas loin !


----------



## grego_ (17 Avril 2008)

MON GRAND LOUP,
Assis sur un vélib, ou dans sa voiture, nous appartenons tous au même système écologique : Gaïa.
  :love: 
PS : jpmiss est-il plus navrant que ça ?
Bisous


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2008)

Je le dis gentiment, mais cette nouvelle vague de multi-pseudos commence à me gonfler sévère. D'ici peu, il risque d'y avoir un petit coup de balai : ce message est juste pour info.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)

grego_ a dit:


> MON GRAND LOUP,
> Assis sur un vélib, ou dans sa voiture, nous appartenons tous au même système écologique : Gaïa.
> :love:
> PS : jpmiss est-il plus navrant que ça ?
> Bisous


Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr, tu serais pas le fils caché de Roberto Vendez et de mamyblue toi (celui qu'ils ont mis à l'école du rire chez Bouglione)?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Une utilisatrice de Vélib a des reflexes affreux, même dans l'intimité : donner des coups de talon dans la quille, par exemple.



Et tenter d'attacher l'antivol


----------



## gros tony is back (17 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pis d'abord, à vouloir refaire l'histoire et pis tout ça, notre brave *gros tony is back* n'ose même plus intervenir sur son fil !



ce n'est pas mon fil,il n'appartient a personne 
et si je dis rien,ba c'est que j'ai rien a dire


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2008)

Parfois ça signifie la fin d'un sujet ...
Parfois pas ..

Mais c'est bien dit


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et bah pas moi !
> Celui qui prend la plus belle photo de VLS de sa ville !



J'aime bien Ta signature avec le Dalaïlama qui essaye de regarder la culotte de la nenette en velo...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'aime bien Ta signature avec le Dalaïlama qui essaye de regarder la culotte de la nenette en velo...


C'est bien connu, les chinois sont vicieux.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Avril 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bien connu, les chinois sont vicieux.



le dalaï lama chinois ? j'ai du louper qq chose


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Avril 2008)

Oui, tu as raté le cours sur la personnalité perfide d'Ed-la-chetron.


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les seuls vrais que j'aime bien, ce sont ceux qui habitent depuis 20 ou 30 ans dans une cabane en branches sur le plateau du Larzac



  

Je ne cite pas tout parce que bon, faut rester décent , y a déjà bienvenue chez les chtis  

Juste quelques petites remarques : 
- les cabanes en branches sur le Larzac, c'est rare : par là on fait plutot dans la dalle en pierre, faut dire que ça pousse mieux que les branches 
- hélas, je ne vis plus, pour l'instant, dans les verts (ou jaunes, faut pas rêver toujours non plus) pâturages même si j'y retourne demain histoire de respirer
- le Larzac est à cheval sur l'Hérault et l'Aveyron, il est grand et beau mais bon, pour voir le Causse du Causse, il faut, bien sûr, aller en Lozère, à l'est du Méjean 
- Les recettes de l'Amok ne me semblent pas à jour : il a du être en butte aux plaisanteries de locaux qui lui ont fait passer pour le plat local ce qui sert normalement à faire rôtir les touristes (vu que ça manque de branches).

J'ai un vélo dans le garage que je prenais parfois pour aller au boulot (jamais de nuit vu que je n'ai pas de tendances suicidaires) : j'ai arrêté le jour où ils ont aménagé une superbe piste cyclable avec quelques belles bordures en béton sur lesquelles je voilais mes roues 

J'avoue qu'entre les automobilistes et les cyclistes, on n'est pas sûr de se faire une haute idée de l'humanité  Certains automobilistes aimeraient manifestement avoir un rouleau compresseur pour aplanir définitivement tout ce qui dérange et certains cyclistes ont l'air de se croire dans un jeu vidéo "plus fort que moi, tu meurs" sauf que ça risque plus d'être je que tu. Au final, je vais au boulot en voiture pour l'heure et au centre ville à pied.

Faire du vélo dans la Margeride, c'est nettement meilleur pour se faire les cuisses que dans les rues des villes, je vous conseille d'essayer


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En plus elles ont souvent le cresson qui déborde du cabas! :sick:


    AH mon dieu, je dois reconnaître que cette réflexion là me laisse une image...    
mdr excellent


----------



## kisbizz (17 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Faire du vélo dans la Margeride, c'est nettement meilleur pour se faire les cuisses que dans les rues des villes, je vous conseille d'essayer



et le velo dans la chambre t'as essayé ?  

j'ai essayé .... un cadeau pour la fetes des meres que je m'etais offerte toute seule    
j'ai pedalé devant la fenetre , devant le miroir , devant  la telé, avec un bouquin, rien ...
ennuis total et en plus mes cuisses n'arrêtaient pas de grossir   

a bout de 3  semaines il a terminé pour faire porte manteaux


----------



## kasarus (17 Avril 2008)

Il eût fallu que tu t'étires dixit ma copine... (personnellement, j'ai des doutes)


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et le velo dans la chambre t'as essayé ?



Ah non, une chambre c'est pas fait pour faire du vélo ! 

En fait, autant j'admets que le vélo en ville peut être pratique, autant, le plaisir du vélo, pour moi, c'est à la campagne (encore suis-je maintenant plus croyant que pratiquant )

Les VLS sont une très bonne idée mais laissent presque entiers les problèmes liés à la ville : logements à l'extérieur de la dite ville, gamins à trimballer, partage des rues et des trottoirs entre piétions, cyclistes, bus, voitures. Petit à petit, ça se mettra en place mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit aussi simple que certains (de préférence jeunes et sportifs ) le voient.

En tous cas, c'est déjà bien d'essayer des choses.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est déjà bien d'essayer des choses.




C'est clair ! *y'en a qui essayent !!!*


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> le dalaï lama chinois ? j'ai du louper qq chose



Le dalaï lama a nommé le nouveau panchen lama en 1995. 4 jours plus tard il était enlevé par les chinois. Et depuis plus aucunes nouvelles de lui. 

Donc Le panchen lama est devenu, bien malgré lui, chinois d'adoption.



Autrement, pour les parisiens, résidants et de passage, il existe entre autre un site pour savoir à tout moment où trouver un vélib. De préférence, le plus près de chez soi !


----------



## Alex666 (18 Avril 2008)

Est ce que ce post sur les Vélib aurait une correspondance avec le peuple chinois qui se déplace bcp à vélo ?:rateau:


 c'est bon j'suis sorti


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2008)

Le cyclisme urbain est un des mouvements récents le plus prometteur. Vecteur positif, engagement idéologique, générateur de créativités et dinnovations, le vélo modifie notre paysage urbain et notre manière denvisager la rue. _Extrait de Happy wheels_




​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le cyclisme urbain est un des mouvements récents le plus prometteur. Vecteur positif, engagement idéologique, générateur de créativités et dinnovations, le vélo modifie notre paysage urbain et notre manière denvisager la rue.


Ouais.. un bon blah blah de bobo green bien comme il faut. Mais chez moi, pour rentrer du centre ville (Alt 0 m ou presque) à ma maison (Alt environ 350 m) ben si t'es pas plein d'EPO tu crève a mi-parcours alors que ça prend 10 min en scooter.
La France n'est pas plate partout.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais.. un bon blah blah de bobo green bien comme il faut. Mais chez moi, pour rentrer du centre ville (Alt 0 m ou presque) à ma maison (Alt environ 350 m) ben si t'es pas plein d'EPO tu crève a mi-parcours alors que ça prend 10 min en scooter.
> * La France n'est pas plate partout*.




Effectivement 

Mais avec ça, tu devrais y arriver bien clean pour le contrôle antidopage


----------



## Alex666 (19 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais.. un bon blah blah de bobo green bien comme il faut. Mais chez moi, pour rentrer du centre ville (Alt 0 m ou presque) à ma maison (Alt environ 350 m) ben si t'es pas plein d'EPO tu crève a mi-parcours alors que ça prend 10 min en scooter.
> La France n'est pas plate partout.



AHAHAHAH excellent jpmiss 

Un Vélib ça pèse combien? 15, 20 Kg ?   allez une petite côte de rien du tout...z'aller cracher vos poumons,  honnêtement que tu t'en serve de moyen de transport sur des parcours plats, court et à un rythme pépère style circulation avec plein de feu et stop de partout tu as le temps de de te poser. Etant donné le succès je dit bravo, mais dans des villes très vallonnée vas-y ouvre bien tes poumons transpire bcp et fait ton sport malgré toi en plein centre ville dans la pollution tes poumons sont foutus encrassés tu deviens asmathique et/ou une maladie respiratoire grave ? bienvenue au sport en milieu urbain, sans parler des villes sur plusieurs niveau avec comme choix soit la côte soit la route en lacés avec fort dénivelé mais sur des km... arrf vive le moteur


----------



## kasarus (19 Avril 2008)

Mais le vélib' à au moins quelquechose de bien: c'est que tu peux utiliser le vélo sans crainte de voir ton super vTT à 300E en 8 morceaux moins 7 à ton retour :hein: 
Sinon, je préfère la marche à pied et quand je suis vraiment en retard, une petite séance de course de demi-fond.


----------



## gros tony is back (19 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> AHAHAHAH excellent jpmiss
> 
> Un Vélib ça pèse combien? 15, 20 Kg ?   allez une petite côte de rien du tout...z'aller cracher vos poumons,  honnêtement que tu t'en serve de moyen de transport sur des parcours plats, court et à un rythme pépère style circulation avec plein de feu et stop de partout tu as le temps de de te poser. Etant donné le succès je dit bravo, mais dans des villes très vallonnée vas-y ouvre bien tes poumons transpire bcp et fait ton sport malgré toi en plein centre ville dans la pollution tes poumons sont foutus encrassés tu deviens asmathique et/ou une maladie respiratoire grave ? bienvenue au sport en milieu urbain, sans parler des villes sur plusieurs niveau avec comme choix soit la côte soit la route en lacés avec fort dénivelé mais sur des km... arrf vive le moteur



tu sais en scooter aussi tu respires la pollution


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais chez moi, pour rentrer du centre ville (Alt 0 m ou presque) à ma maison (Alt environ 350 m) ben si t'es pas plein d'EPO tu crève a mi-parcours alors que ça prend 10 min en scooter.
> La France n'est pas plate partout.



Ouais, c'est surtout que les Niçois sont de sacrés flemmards.   

Lausanne, cité helvète connue pour ne pas être particulièrement plate (de 375 à 710 m), a lancé il y a quelques années un service de prêts de vélos.

Monsieur Misse venez-donc vous écarquiller les yeux devant (ou derrière) les mollets des Lausannoises, qui, j'en atteste, sont les plus beaux de Suisse.


----------



## Alex666 (19 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> tu sais en scooter aussi tu respires la pollution



bien sur sinon tu peux tj essayer l'apnée  mais pas autant et pendant bcp moins longtemps qu'en vélib... et tes poumons ne sont pas grand ouverts !


----------



## Alex666 (19 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, c'est surtout que les Niçois sont de sacrés flemmards.
> 
> Lausanne, cité helvète connue pour ne pas être particulièrement plate (de 375 à 710 m), a lancé il y a quelques années un service de prêts de vélos.
> 
> Monsieur Misse venez-donc vous écarquiller les yeux devant (ou derrière) les mollets des Lausannoises, qui, j'en atteste, sont les plus beaux de Suisse.



niçois flemmards ? ça se saurait !   , à sa décharge le soleil qui tape, le pastis qui tape,le ricard qui tape, le casasis qui tape, le berger blanc qui tape l'apéro qui tape, t'as pas envie de te taper un effort qui risque de nuire à ta santé hein   


et puis les lausannois n'ont pas de mérite, ils ont froid toute l'année alors pour se réchauffer ils font du vélo...coupent du bois et mange des rostïs... dans leur chalet entouré de banque avec des coffres remplis de chocolat ( spécial effort en vélo) et leur vélo ne sont pas des Vélib de 50 kg mais des espèce de truc en carbone plus léger qu'un macbook Air...   

un petit article sur les vélo d'occaz des Lausannois... 

Formule 1 mais sur deux roues!

A Lausanne Roule, cest comme en Formule 1, chaque année on change châssis, moteurs, pneumatiques, on fait même de lespionnage industriel chez nos voisins de Genève Roule... La différence avec McLaren-Mercedes cest que pour pas cher vous pouvez vous acheter un bolide totalement révisé et que en plus il ne pollue pas!  tricheurs  c'est plus du tout comparable là


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Monsieur Misse venez-donc vous écarquiller les yeux devant (ou derrière) les mollets des Lausannoises, qui, j'en atteste, sont les plus beaux de Suisse.


 
Je ne peux qu'approuver  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, c'est souvent inutile : la nana qui te voit la ramener en vélo, soit elle est fan des films d'avant garde (donc chiante), soit elle te plante là pour rentrer avec Q.I. 21, mais qui roule en GTI. Perso, je préfère la voiture ou le taxi. On gagne en professionnalisme sexuel ce qu'on perd en romantisme...


 
ça, c'est un cliché.
je connais des filles sexy qui vont voir de la vidéo expérimentale ou des spectacles d'avant-garde, notamment ma compagne. 
elle ne fait pas de vélo, elle a un problème globale avec les transports ou l'énergie cinétique, mais elle n'est pas du tout chiante, au contraire, elle est même plutôt drôle.
par contre, j'ai connu de fausses blondes, le sein toujours à l'air, la cuisse en dehors du fourreau ou de vraies brunes en mini-jupe, cuir et tatouages qui étaient un vrai désastre au lit. 
quand à parler de vidéo... 

(elles ne faisaient pas de vélo non plus. ce n'était pas à la mode.)

******
pour le vélo, je préfère ou préférais les montagnes des Pyrénées près d'Amélie-les-Bains, les Causses dans les Gorges du Tarn ou les pentes de l'Espérou dans les Cévennes en VTT...

******
quand à faire du vélo dans Paris... 
je préfère le spectacle des bobos en vélib: un vrai régal ou une catastrophe "ambulante".
au choix.


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> quand à faire du vélo dans Paris...
> je préfère le spectacle des bobos en vélib: un vrai régal ou une catastrophe "ambulante".
> au choix.


Je plussoie 
C'est une catastrophe, les sens interdits, la traversée des clous à vélo, la circulation sur le trottoir où il n'y a pas de piste cyclable, les stops grillés et la Très grande spécialité parisienne qui m'énerve au plus haut point : LE GRILLAGE DE FEUX ROUGES     
Je ne parles pas des embardées rocambolesques et autres queues de poisson pour les autos sans compter que ça fait c*** grave les motards.

Enfin la liste est longue,
Y'a pourtant des règles simples, je sais bien que le vélo en ville c'est pas toujours évident, mais pour en faire depuis plus de 15 ans, c'est pourtant pas compliqué.

A oui j'oubliait une dernière bourdasse bien reloute aussi : LE TOURNE A DROITE EN FAISANT PAS GAFFE QUE LES PIETONS ON LE FEU VERT POUR EUX    
(y'en a aussi qui le font en voiture celle-là)


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> les mollets des Lausannoises[/URL], qui, j'en atteste, sont les plus beaux de Suisse.



De Suisse.

Ça veut tout dire.


----------



## Alex666 (20 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> De Suisse.
> 
> Ça veut tout dire.



l'expression monter en danseuse vient de Lausanne c'est bien connu


et puis désolé pour celles qui sont de Lausanne et sur ce forum mais je préfère les mollets au galbe superbe des filles de Genève un cran (Montana) au dessus quand-même


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Je plussoie
> C'est une catastrophe, les sens interdits, la traversée des clous à vélo, la circulation sur le trottoir où il n'y a pas de piste cyclable, les stops grillés et la Très grande spécialité parisienne qui m'énerve au plus haut point : LE GRILLAGE DE FEUX ROUGES
> Je ne parles pas des embardées rocambolesques et autres queues de poisson pour les autos sans compter que ça fait c*** grave les motards.
> 
> ...


Pfff à lyon c'est pareil... juste que je me suis rendus compte que les pistes cyclables étaient plus dangereuses pour moi en VTT que les voies automobiles. C'est à croire que ceux qui empruntes les Velo'V n'ont jamais fais de vélo auparavant.... 
J'ai testé : moins dangereux de rouler avec les voitures, en se faisant bien respecter en occupant une voie complète en roulant aux 2/3 de celle ci, évitant ainsi les portières de garés et les piétons qui déboulent sans regarder, et oblige les autos à doubler réellement  en passant bien sur l'autre voie. Respect de la signalisation, je n'ai jamais eus un seul problème ni un coup de klaxon depuis 6 ans que je pratique cette méthode.


----------



## gros tony is back (20 Avril 2008)

je fait comme toi quand les pistes cyclables sont"bouchées"


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ça, c'est un cliché.


******


LHO a dit:


> quand à faire du vélo dans Paris...
> je préfère le spectacle des bobos en vélib: un vrai régal ou une catastrophe "ambulante".
> au choix.



mmmmh...cliché pour cliché...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ******
> 
> 
> mmmmh...cliché pour cliché...



je ne savais pas qu'une constatation et une forme de réalité (cf le post de NED) était un cliché.
entendons par cliché un _lieu commun_.


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ça, c'est un cliché.
> 
> []
> 
> ...





yvos a dit:


> mmmmh...cliché pour cliché...





LHO a dit:


> je ne savais pas qu'une constatation et une forme de réalité (cf le post de NED) était un cliché.
> entendons par cliché un _lieu commun_.



Attention :  il ne faut pas confondre lieu commun et voie publique.

Ned nassociait pas une catégorie socialoprofessionnelle (c.s.p.) à un comportement toi si


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2008)

J'ai failli m'en bouffer un de Velib' Vendredi soir avec ma moto sur Paris...

Il a eu du bol l'autre guignol, sinon je lui faisais bouffer son casque spécial "air niais à vélo"


----------



## Alex666 (21 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai failli m'en bouffer un de Velib' Vendredi soir avec ma moto sur Paris...
> 
> Il a eu du bol l'autre guignol, sinon je lui faisais bouffer son casque spécial "air niais à vélo"



tu aurais du l'empaler sur ton guidon et lui montrer ce qu'est un vrai 2 roues d'homme, c'est décevant ton attitude, tu sais pourtant bien qu'un bon cyclotouriste et un cyclotouriste mort!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Attention :  il ne faut pas confondre lieu commun et voie publique.
> 
> Ned nassociait pas une catégorie socialoprofessionnelle (c.s.p.) à un comportement toi si



je parlais de constatation...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je parlais de constatation...



Je crois qu'on a déraillé :love: On pédale dans le vide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a déraillé :love: On pédale dans le vide



dans le vide des lieux communs.


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a déraillé :love: On pédale dans le vide







_Je n'aurai pas dis mieux !!_







Nous parlons ici des Vélos en Libre Service !



Pas des utilisateurs de Vélos en Libre Service !




 D'ailleurs, je défie quiconque de trouver à quelle catégorie de B appartient ce cycliste !​


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Je plussoie
> (&#8230
> Y'a pourtant des règles simples, je sais bien que le vélo en ville c'est pas toujours évident, mais pour en faire depuis plus de 15 ans, c'est pourtant pas compliqué.
> 
> (&#8230





Sindanárië a dit:


> Pfff à lyon c'est pareil... juste que je me suis rendus compte que les pistes cyclables étaient plus dangereuses pour moi en VTT que les voies automobiles. C'est à croire que ceux qui empruntes les Velo'V n'ont jamais fais de vélo auparavant....
> J'ai testé : moins dangereux de rouler avec les voitures, en se faisant bien respecter en occupant une voie complète en roulant aux 2/3 de celle ci, évitant ainsi les portières de garés et les piétons qui déboulent sans regarder, et oblige les autos à doubler réellement  en passant bien sur l'autre voie. Respect de la signalisation, je n'ai jamais eus un seul problème ni un coup de klaxon depuis 6 ans que je pratique cette méthode.





gros tony is back a dit:


> je fait comme toi quand les pistes cyclables sont"bouchées"





Ma ville compte tellement peu de pistes cyclables que je me retrouve, le plus souvent, à partager l'asphalte avec les véhicules motorisés, sans aucun problème.

 Adieu l'image d'Épinal ! :style:


----------



## gros tony is back (21 Avril 2008)

Oui mais à Paris par exemple il y a des pistes cyclables dans une rue sur deux,et sinon les automobilistes respectent les gens en vélo.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _Je n'aurai pas dis mieux !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je constate simplement qu'à Paris les usagers du Vélib sont majoritairement des bobos. ce qui ne veut pas dire que tous les usagers de Vélib sont des bobos et que tous les bobos font du Vélib.
c'est donc une constatation et non un lieu commun.

*******
quand à attribuer une catégorie à la forme bobo, j'en serais bien incapable. son acceptation étant assez large.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2008)

A Nantes, ça va arriver cet été, le "vélib", ça s'appellera "Bicloo" apparemment.
Le problème c'est que les bornes ne seront que dans le centre... 

Alors bon, le vélo pour aller de la FNAC aux galeries lafayettes, je veux bien, m'enfin quand même


----------



## kisbizz (21 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Alors bon, le vélo pour aller de la FNAC aux galeries lafayettes, je veux bien, m'enfin quand même



mais tu auras le panier , c'est utile non un panier  ?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais tu auras le panier , c'est utile non un panier  ?


Oulah oui... sinon tu attaches un caddie derrière ... c'est pas cher un caddie : 1&#8364; pièce 

_-Tu prends pas un Caddie aujourd'hui ?
-Oh... non, tu sais j'en ai déjà plein... bon aller c'est vrai c'est que 1&#8364; c'est pas cher  , j'en prend un_


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oulah oui... sinon tu attaches un caddie derrière ... c'est pas cher un caddie : 1 pièce
> 
> _-Tu prends pas un Caddie aujourd'hui ?
> -Oh... non, tu sais j'en ai déjà plein... bon aller c'est vrai c'est que 1 c'est pas cher  , j'en prend un_








 C'est aussi pratique quant tu te fais voler ta roue avant !! Un caddie !


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

mdr excellent  mais c'est pas viable comme ça : je t'expliques pas ce que prends dans les bras avec les à-coups, puis vaut mieux l'avoir à la traine le caddie que devant : c'est totalement pas maniable ce truc et t'es sur de te viander... quoi que en plaçant un essieux avec deux roues de velo à chaque côté ... adapter une suspension de fourche .. faut voir 


bon pis temps qu'à faire mettre des feux de position, un GPS, une capote audessus, un poste de radio, un minibar,  brefmieux vaut en acheter un tout prêt


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mdr excellent  mais c'est pas viable comme ça : je t'expliques pas ce que prends dans les bras avec les à-coups, puis vaut mieux l'avoir à la traine le caddie que devant : c'est totalement pas maniable ce truc et t'es sur de te viander... quoi que en plaçant un essieux avec deux roues de velo à chaque côté ... adapter une suspension de fourche .. faut voir







J'ai trouvé ça ! Je t'ai mis le plan de fabrication ! 







Autrement, il y a ça, dans le genre caddie version route ! 



 Sindanárië a dit:


> bon pis temps qu'à faire mettre des feux de position, un GPS, une capote audessus, un poste de radio, un minibar,  brefmieux vaut en acheter un tout prêt



J'ai trouvé un modèle idéal pour garder la bière au frais cet été sur la plage ! 










Pour faire des livraisons intra-muros, j'ai ce modèle sans gps !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

bien choisir sa selle...






et en cas de besoin...


----------



## kasarus (22 Avril 2008)

Excellent


----------



## gros tony is back (22 Avril 2008)

Je crois qu'on a un peu dérivé là......


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

t'as qu'à tenir le guidon toi aussi...


----------



## Alex666 (22 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'as qu'à tenir le guidon toi aussi...




ou enlever les roulettes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a un peu dérivé là......


 


Sindanárië a dit:


> t'as qu'à tenir le guidon toi aussi...


 
pour être dans les dérives du sujet.
et pour ceux et celles qui n'ont jamais fait de vélo:






et


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a un peu dérivé là......








 sauf s'il s'agit de traverser la Seine !!


----------



## kasarus (23 Avril 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> &#8230; sauf s'il s'agit de traverser la Seine !!


Le post s'en va à vau-l'eau là :hein:


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Le post s'en va à vau-l'eau là :hein:
> ()



Je ne crois pas ! 

Le sujet s'étend plutôt à l'ensemble des draisiennes !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

OUUUUUUUUUHHHH PU-NAISE !!!

Ce pur fil de ouf !!!!   

Alors que pensez-vous des vls ???
   

Alors je témoigne, c'est important, je le sens, c'est crucial, il y va de la santé mentale de l'auteur du fil, et pas de bol, Dr Frapkinkou était en _congés_ jusqu'au 26 !

Pas de panique, je suis le parfait croisement de l'agueusie et de la pillule du lendemain, pour des problèmes urgents non résolus, il n'est jamais trop tard !

Alors il fut un temps, moi, et j'aime à penser que ça, c'est VRAIMENT ce qui vous intéresse, ce que MOI je pense, et ben MOI, donc, les vls, je pouvais pas les blairer. Nan.
Toujours l'air suffisant, là, alignés comme des cons à leurs bittes d'amarrages, gris, présentant mal, à peine propre sur eux, on sentait bien qu'ils passaient leurs journées entre les jmabes de tout le monde et de n'importe qui, non. Je pouvais pas les blairer.

Et puis&#8230; j'ai trouvé ton fil, Tony.
Ouh punaise !!! TON FIL ! *THE FIL DE LA MUERTE !!!*

Et maintenant, je peux le dire, je ne vois plus les choses de la même façon.


Non non.

Maintenant, les vls&#8230;
Je m'en fous, mais alors d'une force peu commune !!!! 


Et ça. Je dois le reconnaître.
Je te le dois.


Tony&#8230; c'est simple.
Tu ne serais pas sur le retour et gros de surcroît, je pense que je me laisserai aller à te dire que je t'aime, tiens !

Hop.
Ni une ni deux, fallait que ça sorte !

PAF.

Pfiou. Ça fait du bien ça


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2008)

En fait, t'aimes rien !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

C'est vite dit ça !
Une bonne pipe, tout de même, généralement, je refuse pas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est vite dit ça !
> Une bonne pipe, tout de même, généralement, je refuse pas&#8230;


Quoique&#8230;

Propose m'en une pour voir ? :rateau:


----------



## PO_ (30 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Du vélo ? Quelle horreur.
> 
> Tu as déjà essayé de raccompagner une copine en vélo ? Moi non, mais j'imagine : déjà, c'est pas pratique, à moins de mettre la tête et le tronc dans la sacoche de gauche, et le bassin et les jambes dans celle de droite. Tu me diras : le temps de faire rentrer le tout tu as le temps de mater et de décider si la suite de la soirée est une erreur ou pas, mais bon.
> 
> ...



Roooogggnttiiiddjjjiuuu ! ! !

C'est malin ça ! 

Maintenant faut que je nettoie mon écran, because que j'me suis archi bidonné et que j'en ai postilloné sur mon 30". 

Ton post , on dirait du "Audiard" , surtout le "On gagne en professionnalisme sexuel ce qu'on perd en romantisme,"

Sérieux, ça fait plaisir de voir un modo avec un bon sens de l'humour. J'étais pas habitué là d'où je viens ...


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Roooogggnttiiiddjjjiuuu ! ! !
> 
> C'est malin ça !
> 
> ...



ICI, c'est pas comme la d'où tu viens, d'ailleurs c'est comme nulle part ailleurs, puisqu'on est ici.....

Non mé


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Avril 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Roooogggnttiiiddjjjiuuu ! ! !
> 
> 
> Ton post , on dirait du "Audiard"



Ca ne vas pas rajeunir ce pauvre Audiard, ça 

:rateau::love:


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mai 2008)

Je crois que cet article est pile poil dans le sujet...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que cet article est pile poil dans le sujet...



les commentaires sont pas mal


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà essayé de raccompagner une copine en vélo ? Moi non, mais j'imagine : déjà, c'est pas pratique, à moins de mettre la tête et le tronc dans la sacoche de gauche, et le bassin et les jambes dans celle de droite. Tu me diras : le temps de faire rentrer le tout tu as le temps de mater et de décider si la suite de la soirée est une erreur ou pas, mais bon.
> 
> Ensuite, visuellement : la trace du porte bagages, c'est pas très sexy. T'évites, après une sélection rigoureuse tous les défauts "naturels", et tu lis toute la nuit, gravé dans l'épiderme, "cette utilisation vous sera facturée 20 cts d'euro / heure". Il y a mieux comme motivation. Ca fait rire 2 minutes, après ca agace : quand on aime, on ne compte pas.



Trop jeunes, même l'Amok 

Il fut un temps où on portait les demoiselles (et même les dames) en amazone sur le cadre entre les bras velus du cyclist accompli, ça ouvre d'autre horizons que le porte-bagages 

Quant à la suggestion du bien plus jeune encore 


Sindanárië a dit:


> Oulah oui... sinon tu attaches un caddie derrière ... c'est pas cher un caddie : 1 pièce



Elle aussi n'est que la réminiscence de vieilles habitudes : je me suis laissé dire que mon père se déplaçait souvent avec ma mère sur le cadre, tout en tenant d'une main le landau dans lequel je brinquebalais ravi. 

C'est vrai que c'était sans doute plus facile à faire en Lozère il y a cinquante ans qu'aujourd'hui sur le boulevard périphérique mais ça se faisait (même à l'époque, certains s'inquiétaient d'ailleurs : "mais quand vous passez devant chez nous, il n'y est pas, quand même, dans le landau, le petit ?:mouais:  )


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Roooogggnttiiiddjjjiuuu ! ! !
> 
> C'est malin ça !
> 
> ...



La flagornerie ne vous apportera aucun passe-droit, jeune membre. D'autres s'y sont essayés et ont reniflés la paille humide des cachots. Je vais de ce pas aller demander à benjamin une prime spéciale pour un déplacement dans votre ile afin de vous faire comprendre qu'ici on ne rigole pas avec le respect dû aux modérateurs !

Veuillez donc dès à présent, afin d'alléger votre peine, me préparer deux jeunes sirènes pas trop farouches, et surtout opérationnelles dès les sas de l'aéroport franchis. L'aéroplane me donne faim.

Et vous l'aurez compris : en aucun cas les demoiselles ne doivent être adeptes du vélocipède.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et vous l'aurez compris : en aucun cas les demoiselles ne doivent être adeptes du vélocipède.



Ce serait dommage que leur queue se coince dans les rayons


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce serait dommage que leur queue se coince dans les rayons



Sûr je l'ai, les rayons?


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sûr je l'ai, les rayons?



Je pense que tu vas te faire un grand ami parmi les modérateurs : pascal septente sept*, vert comique, vert mot-lu, Pierre Dac t'as ri, n'est pas, et de loin, insensible à cet humour qui, comme disait Hugo est "la fiente de l'âme qui vole"   

* seventy seven en français dans le texte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2008)

Les mots ruent ; il attrape bien les perches !


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2008)

colmar n'aura pas ses velib mais ......




> *Colmar offre à ses cyclistes 100 euros pour les aider à s'équiper*
> Le 05/05/2008 à 18:18
> 
> Pour inciter ses habitants à s'équiper en vélo, la ville de Colmar (Haut-Rhin) propose un coup de pouce de 100 euros à chacun de ses 67.000 administrés qui souhaitent en acheter un, a-t-on appris lundi auprès de la municipalité.
> ...


----------



## kasarus (6 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je pense que tu vas te faire un grand ami parmi les modérateurs : pascal septente sept*, vert comique, vert mot-lu, Pierre Dac t'as ri, n'est pas, et de loin, insensible à cet humour qui, comme disait Hugo est "la fiente de l'âme qui vole"
> 
> * seventy seven en français dans le texte.


Au moins, je vole  (pas comme certains qui pédalent)


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les mots ruent ; il attrape bien les perches !


Et oui,.... au vol d'ailleurs.


----------

